# Othello...



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He just passed away today...he wasn't looking so hot since i came back after Thanksgiving, which is odd...he was totally normal when I left...

Poor guy, his last moments seemed to be really hard. He was such a pretty boy.

RIP Othello, wish I could have done more for you.

I seem to be loosing a lot of fish lately. Maybe my 10 gallon is cursed? :-?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry Jup D: He's had a good life with you, no one can doubt that.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry! D:


----------

